
Show HN: Scicademy – A student science research database/journal - Jeshaitan
https://github.com/jeshaitan/Scicademy
======
medymed
While high school and undergraduates don't often have access to the high-cost
infrastructure needed for hard science or biological science, there are vast
amounts of data available that enterprising individuals can crunch for next to
nothing, which can be picked up by other institutions as well.

------
allthingsapi
Like any data service, it will be as good as its data - without a big
concerted effort to gather data it will soon die. You need to reach out to
science fairs, big and small, as well as Science Research programs and
convince them to post their work here. Also in lieu of citations awards earned
would help distinguish the more decent ones. Downloads may also be a good
metric to measure interest

------
nphang
arXiv junior I guess?

It's cute. I would probably never read anything there. I wouldn't trust my own
projects and stats from high school and I actually do this for a living now,
so why would I trust some random's? looks good on applications though, like
debate club or something, announces your acceptance of the norms of the
scientific society you wish to join.

